

Partial commits in GitHub for Windows - snake_case
https://github.com/blog/1940-partial-commits-in-github-for-windows

======
SlipperySlope
Oh.

For a moment I thought that Microsoft was committing Windows source code to
GitHub.

LOL.

~~~
snake_case
Now that would be a funny situation

